# Sinulatan ng makata ng tula ang kanyang nanay



## ieatfud

"Sinulatan *ng makata**ng tula*ang nanay. "

Tama ba ang grammar dito?


----------



## niernier

Just a few corrections. 

*Is this sentence correct?* -> Tama ba ang sentence na 'to?

*The poet wrote a poem to his mother *-> Sinulatan ng makata ng tula ang kanyang nanay.

or perhaps, an alternative which I think is more conversational is,

Nagsulat ng tula ang makata sa kanyang nanay.


----------



## apsicle

niernier said:


> or perhaps, an alternative which I think is more conversational is,
> 
> *Nagsulat ng tula ang makata sa kanyang nanay*.


 
or you can also try: Sinulatan ng makata ang kanyang nanay ng tula.


----------



## DotterKat

While I agree that the given line could be rephrased in prose form, such as those given in both responses above, we should also remember that in poetic writing such as this, anything goes.  It is for that reason that I say the given line could stand on its own merit.

Depending on the stanzas that come before it, *"sinulatan ng makatang tulaang nanay" *could very well make sense.

Here is my (poor) attempt to expand the given line:

Nagisip ang makata 
Kung paano siya'y makakapagbigay galang
Sa kanya'y nagbigay buhay
Binuklat ang bibit na puso at
_*Sinulatan ng makatang tulaang nanay*_

The poet pondered
How he could honor
She who gave him life
He bared his own heart and therein
_*Wrote a poetic discourse in motherly lines*_

Yes, the English translation does not strictly conform to the Tagalog original but this just reinforces my point that in figurative writing, such as poetry, standard grammatical rules are loosened and corresponding translations will never be verbatim.

In short, I think the line *"sinulatan ng makatang tulaang nanay" *is entirely correct and permissible in the context of figurative writing.


----------

